# Problems with windshield hazing!! Second Cruze with antifreeze related problems!



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome to the coolant smell club. You are in for a nice ride when you try to get it fixed. My car is still in the shop for this reason. I will keep you posted with the solution.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

God, I hate reading posts like this, makes me want to trade my Cruze off for a 50's VW Beetle that doesn't use anti-freeze. That mist gets into your lungs, then into your blood stream and can cause permanent kidney failure. In college, my cousin died from this driving an old clunker, but before all this liability stuff.

I would see a doctor.

This post caused me to open the hood of my Cruze, see they are using some kind of weird quick coupler with a wire spring on it. What in the **** is next? Definitely a dealer item, no more buying a piece of heater hose and using those stainless steel screw type clamps. Can't use those on plastic anyway, plastic expands so rapidly with temperature, those plastic nipples would break off. See plastic going into the heater core.

Ford had their share of problems with springloks, another bad idea, or I should say, the consumers did, another form of a quick couple. Don't know if I should be concerned about this, just made sure all were on tight, if you don't push them in far enough so that wire spring can catch, could fall off.

But if it happened to you two, can happen to all of us.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Litenin20 said:


> So my 2011 Cruze eco has been fogging up the windshield, like I was smoking a pack of cigarettes a day in it. I have 10,000 miles and thought it was just some residue from the new car butt it hasn't stopped! It also seems to have a slight antifreeze smell to it when the heat is on. This is the second Cruze that I have had, because the first eco Chevrolet replaced after 1000 miles. The first one I had a hose to the heater core come loose and had antifreeze spray the entire inside of car, dash, out the vents, and ultimately screwed the computer. Good thing the onstar still worked! I though it was just a fluke thing, but now i am starting to wonder if they all have some sort of issues with the heater core location. Anyone else having issues with their windshields????




Litenin20,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your local dealership and have them look into this for you. They are in the best position to diagnose this issue for you. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any further questions comments or concerns please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

My dealer sprayed a fragrance through the ventilation system to mask the antifreeze smell. Good job guys!


----------



## josheco12 (Feb 5, 2012)

Has anyone had this problem fixed permanently?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> My dealer sprayed a fragrance through the ventilation system to mask the antifreeze smell. Good job guys!



What, no pressure test? Are you losing coolant? Wasn't kidding about permanent kidney damage.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Pressure check comes back without any problems. Heater core was just changed but seems like I'm getting a combination of antifreeze and cheap perfume now. I was getting very nauseous driving this morning. Waiting to hear back from the gm now.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> My dealer sprayed a fragrance through the ventilation system to mask the antifreeze smell. Good job guys!


Unbelievable...


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Unbelievable...



Mainly the reason why I haven't taken my cruze in... I know they have no fix and will try something absolutely stupid like this to make me think they did something.... which would than only piss me off even more!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

they also detailed car and cleaned engine for me since car gone so long. now the rubber parts of the fan and temp knob turned white from whatever they used to clean the car!!!! Also, found a big chip in my door jam area from them messing with heater core. Everytime I pick my car up from the dealer theres a new scratch or some kind of damage found.


----------



## Jewel Red 5 (Feb 5, 2011)

Time to go to a different dealer.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> they also detailed car and cleaned engine for me since car gone so long. now the rubber parts of the fan and temp knob turned white from whatever they used to clean the car!!!! Also, found a big chip in my door jam area from them messing with heater core. Everytime I pick my car up from the dealer theres a new scratch or some kind of damage found.


dealers are just shiittee!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

On page 40 of the Chevrolet limited warranty and owners assistance information that should have came with your Cruze, has a whole bunch of toll free numbers you can call if not satisfied with your dealer service. I have a good dealer, but wasn't by accident, did a lot of searching.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Are you getting a film above the defroster vent on the front window? I have to clean my front window every 3-4 days because of that film, not sure what's causing it though.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep same here windshield gets a nice haze on it after a few days.I drive with passenger window and driver cracked open because of the smell. Of course doing that lets all the water stream all over the window controls from windows being cracked hope there waterproof.Rear main leaking oil. Hoping to get time next week to get to dealer


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

mountainmax159 said:


> Yep same here windshield gets a nice haze on it after a few days.I drive with passenger window and driver cracked open because of the smell. Of course doing that lets all the water stream all over the window controls from windows being cracked hope there waterproof.Rear main leaking oil. Hoping to get time next week to get to dealer


Great. I guess I should go look over mine with a flashlight and see if I can see any leaking oil. There's nothing on the ground underneath it where I park, did yours leave any visible evidence of the leak anywhere?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Just tell them if you get permanent kidney damage, going to sue them for ten trillion dollars and 92 cents. That will get plenty of action.


----------



## 11RS (Oct 4, 2011)

Dealership is replacing my carpet due to the same conditions (Windshield haze and antifreeze smell). They found coolant on the floor under the carpet, cleaned it up but I still have the smell so they are going to replace the carpet and underlay because they believe that is the reason I have the smell. Its been a complete gong show dealing with my local dealership. GM Customer care is involved but they cant get it in their heads that the antifreeze must have come somewhere and the haze isnt from me. Two visits and the dealership cant even wipe off the windshield when its there.

Here is my story on another forum

GM Dealership Service Department Etiquette Question

Glad to hear others have the same issue and not just my car, wish they could figure out a solution for us! Sounds like my dealership is against changing heater cores.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

I also have the same problem with the antifreeze smell and haze on the windshield. I did notice if you turn the actual temp. lower the smell goes away. Does anybody else notice this?


----------



## mikek996 (Feb 28, 2012)

is this film blue by any chance. im a tech at a dealer with 2 of these allegedly doing this but both say its blue i have yet to see it for myself but we are trying. our customers are not noticing any odor.


----------



## Cruzeski (Oct 12, 2011)

Wow. I should read this forum more. I work in chevy sales and the only Cruze client I have complaining about this is me..lol. It just started to happen a few days ago. No loss of coolant, no haze on window but strong smell from under the hood... I don't get any smell in the car though... Hope it doesn't get worse. we put a dye in it today to see if we can identify a leak.


----------



## tsrinc68 (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes. Mine went in on feb. 15th for the same smell and clean the windshield and a week later....i can see nothing cuz it is so dirty. March 5th and still no heater core at the dealer. sad to say my lt cruze loaner smells the same 8(.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I have 2,667 miles on my 2012 Cruze and the windshield just started hazing, no antifreeze smells or anything strange. Hmmm...this post has me a little concerned.


----------



## EcoTec (Mar 9, 2012)

mine hazes, i usually wipe it off. Not sure if i should actually tell the dealer because i doubt they will do anything


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

With your car parked in the same spot, and cold in the morning, all you have to do is to get a fine magic marker and draw a line on the reservoir at the fluid level. Checking it each morning before you start it up, if the fluid level is dropping down, even a 1/32nd of an inch, you know you have a coolant leak.

With a leak, can't do a pressure test in two seconds, I like leaving the gauge on for over an hour, don't have to stand there and watch it. Should also be done with the engine hot and cold.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

NickD said:


> With your car parked in the same spot, and cold in the morning, all you have to do is to get a fine magic marker and draw a line on the reservoir at the fluid level. Checking it each morning before you start it up, if the fluid level is dropping down, even a 1/32nd of an inch, you know you have a coolant leak.
> 
> With a leak, can't do a pressure test in two seconds, I like leaving the gauge on for over an hour, don't have to stand there and watch it. Should also be done with the engine hot and cold.


This ^^^^^^ 

Sometimes leaks don't occur until the car is completely cold at -15c or lower. Expansion and contraction with temperature can cause leaks both hot and cold.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe a stupid question, but if the haze is being caused by something being blown on the windows from the heating system, shouldn't the cabin filter catch it?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

rbtec said:


> Maybe a stupid question, but if the haze is being caused by something being blown on the windows from the heating system, shouldn't the cabin filter catch it?


No. The cabin filter filters out the air before it hits the blower. The blower will then push that air over the heater core for your heat.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Just found this. 

#PIP5005: Cruze Coolant Odor - (Feb 28, 2012) 

*Subject:**Cruze Coolant Odor*



*Models:**2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze*


*With 1.4L LUJ Engine*

[HR][/HR]The following diagnosis might be helpful if the vehicle exhibits the symptom(s) described in this PI.
[h=4]Condition/Concern:[/h]A technician may comment that they or the customer can smell coolant from under the hood or in the vehicle.
[h=4]Recommendation/Instructions:[/h]If global service information does not lead to a repair, proceed with the following.
Add coolant dye to the coolant and run the engine through at least one thermal cycle (run to operating temperature then allow it to cool down).
If any external leaks are found, repair as necessary.
After the engine has cooled down pressure test the cooling system inspect for external coolant leaks or traces of dye around the water pump seal/bolts, heater core or the coolant surge tank areas.
Inspect front of dash seals (particularly around heater core inlet) and inspect hood to cowl seal for gaps/poor sealing.
*
Note: *If no external leaks are found and no loss of coolant is noted, do not replace any parts.GM Engineering is looking into the issue and will update the PI as necessary.


----------



## Xenocamry (Jun 11, 2011)

I have the same coolant issue, along with another local Cruze. I believe GM engineering is at the dealership today looking at the other vehicle. I may have some info tomorrow. They already replaced the coolant surge tank on my vehicle to no avail.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I had the same smell out of my engine after they replaced my thermostat. However it was very faint and so no signs of a leak. The first dealer I don't go to anymore because they can't even reset your tires after they rotate them. The second dealer fixed everything except this. However I figured it out. If you look at your engine on the passenger side in the front near the bumper you will see coolant hoses going into the engine. I just simply tighten them and the smell is gone. I never saw any fluid but i could tell this was where it was coming from. This will do nothing obviously if its leaking inside the car by the heater core.

If anyone needs pictures just let me know. Also don't tighten them to tight because it is a plastic part of the system, however I didn't have to use much force to tell they weren't tight enough. Makes me think the torque specs for these bolts are not correct.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

Pictures please.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

I will post the pics tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

mcg75 said:


> Just found this.
> 
> #PIP5005: Cruze Coolant Odor - (Feb 28, 2012)
> 
> ...


Awesome info!


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

Here are some pictures, its hard to take since the intake hose is right about it. but there are three star like nuts that need to be tighten. It seem to help me.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Like that clutch disk, appears the Cruze is also using a number of different vendors for the heater core. Is the job of incoming quality inspection to weed these out, but have to say, this important step is being overlooked. Just saying use a dye is worthless, Dex-Cool already is dyed with a distinctive color and texture nothing like AT, brake, or engine oil. 

An effective dye would be UV using a black light for leak detection, but that TSB doesn't state that. Another issue is the Cruze is a world class vehicle, and this is an international board. Never point of assembly is mentioned in any of these posts.

Got kick that engineering is looking in this, had deadlines to constantly meet and could be pulled into production problems at any instant, only way to meet your deadlines was to stay late, explain that to your wife and kids, and since salaried, actually working on your own time. Key problem is the purchasing department, for every component, detailed specifications were listed, their key interest was finding these components at the cheapest price to do their job well. This was always a source of problems, would list just the key specifications in BOLD print, that was overlooked as well.

Then the constant change of CEO's, one guy comes in, marketing is his key source of input, engineering can go to ****, rare to get a CEO interested in engineering. Then either making the components inhouse or outsourcing. Inhouse has union and health insurance problems, outsourcing, quality problems, purchasing gives a price to various vendors, even meet this price or you are out.

Just a few examples of why you the consumer are having problems. When you buy a new vehicle, may just be lucky not to have problems.


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

I am having the same issue however my warranty has now expired. I noticed over the past few months m windshield was fogging up but that maybe that was just because of winter however the other day I service light came on because my coolant was so low. The reservoir was empty and it explains why when I have the heat on high I smell a slight coolant smell. Though it was just the car but I guess it is slowly leaking and evaporating onto the windshield and in the air. Not sure what I can do about it now since my new car warranty has expired.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Eric123 said:


> I am having the same issue however my warranty has now expired. I noticed over the past few months m windshield was fogging up but that maybe that was just because of winter however the other day I service light came on because my coolant was so low. The reservoir was empty and it explains why when I have the heat on high I smell a slight coolant smell. Though it was just the car but I guess it is slowly leaking and evaporating onto the windshield and in the air. Not sure what I can do about it now since my new car warranty has expired.


How in the **** is your warranty over with now?

I dont take mine in as I don't wanna hear about my aftermarket parts...


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

The vehicle had a 60,000 km (37,000 miles) new car warranty. I still have the power train warranty but the new car warranty has ended. I have 78,000 km on the car as I use it to travel for work.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Eric123 said:


> The vehicle had a 60,000 km (37,000 miles) new car warranty. I still have the power train warranty but the new car warranty has ended. I have 78,000 km on the car as I use it to travel for work.



Very nice... I would still take it in and have them inspect it... may be aTSB soon about it they may honor the warranty against.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Eric123 said:


> I am having the same issue however my warranty has now expired. I noticed over the past few months m windshield was fogging up but that maybe that was just because of winter however the other day I service light came on because my coolant was so low. The reservoir was empty and it explains why when I have the heat on high I smell a slight coolant smell. Though it was just the car but I guess it is slowly leaking and evaporating onto the windshield and in the air. Not sure what I can do about it now since my new car warranty has expired.


This will end up in a safety recall. Since this is happening to many Cruzes and appears to be time and not mileage sensitive, bring it in to the dealer. They're obviously aware that this is happening and they should fix it for you free of charge if they have a solution.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

limited360 said:


> Very nice... I would still take it in and have them inspect it... may be aTSB soon about it they may honor the warranty against.


If they don't, a few threats about suing on account of health hazard should convince them to take responsibility. If this continues, I see this becoming a safety recall, not just a TSB.

3,600 miles on my Cruze and I don't have any window hazing issues. Mine is a 2012 model manufactured in November 2011.

Once a PI is out saying engineering is looking into it, you know they're aware of the problem and will find a permanent fix for it in no time. They are bound by state laws to find a fix for it FAST or they'll have cars being returned under lemon law.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Eric, take it in. Its an engine coolant leak so it should be covered by the power train warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Eric123 said:


> I am having the same issue however my warranty has now expired. I noticed over the past few months m windshield was fogging up but that maybe that was just because of winter however the other day I service light came on because my coolant was so low. The reservoir was empty and it explains why when I have the heat on high I smell a slight coolant smell. Though it was just the car but I guess it is slowly leaking and evaporating onto the windshield and in the air. Not sure what I can do about it now since my new car warranty has expired.




Eric123,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would suggest that you contact GM of Canada at 800-263-3777. Their hours of operation are Monday-Friday 7:30am-11:30 pm and Saturday 7:30am-6:00pm. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Eric123 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you Stacy. I did. I was told to go to my dealer. I have an appointment and will see how it goes. Thanks again.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I just read the entire thread.

I posted my problems with coolant smell in this thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/5843-antifreeze-smell-thread-10.htmlI just got my car back after two days for coolant smell + coolant level 2/3" lower than normal after 6 months
My dealer ran the following tests:

1. Engine idle for 20 min + removed water pump pulley: no leak found
2. Pressure system for 8 hours:
-no leak found on the engine
-heater core upper hose leaks around a V SEAL (new hose ordered P/N 13251453 description 088460, 7 days for delivery)

See item #7 here: PL HOSES & PIPES/HEATER (LUJ/1.4-9);. Fits: Cruze, Cruze LT 4 DOOR NOTCHBACK | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick

They will replace that hose and search for leaks again. They filled my coolant tank and in the meantime, I will have to drive it as is  I wasn't aware coolant can be dangerous or I should have refused to take the car back.​I have been driving my '96 altima for the last two days and it smelt better. I have been driving my Cruze for one year and over the couple of months I don't feel "very well" as I used to. I am 27 and since last fall I started having little health concerns, dry eyes, occasional sneezing, headaches. I have never been sick, I dont smoke, I'm not a drinker. Nothing has changed in my life over the last two years.

I am starting to think my Cruze is making me sick... but how can one prove this?


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just a thought, For the fogging windows, make sure your on fresh air and not on recirculate.

I had a car that would fog up if on recirculate.
.02

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> I wasn't aware coolant can be dangerous or I should have refused to take the car back.


Absolutely, it's dangerous. Ethylene glycol is poisonous in small doses. I got a lungful of radiator steam several years back and spent the next week wishing for death.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

coinneach said:


> Absolutely, it's dangerous. Ethylene glycol is poisonous in small doses. I got a lungful of radiator steam several years back and spent the next week wishing for death.


So, given it is poisonous, why did my dealer give the car back to me for atleast a week? Should I ask for a courtesy vehicle? It feels about 5C to 10C ouside so I will have to use the heater but I feel extremly unsafe...


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> So, given it is poisonous, why did my dealer give the car back to me for atleast a week?


Going by what I've seen here and my own experience, dealer service departments are managed by idiots and sociopaths.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Hehe... the same associate told me ACDelco Syn Blend is better then Mobil 1 Syn and it is half the price... I am pretty sure he was wrong!


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

Can someone explain what they mean by the windshield hazing? Not sure if that is what I have also. On cold days when the windows start to fog up, I see cup looking outlines all over the windshield. I've cleaned both sides of the glass, don't know what it could be.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey cornbreesha, I have the same marks on the windshield, I believe it is from the suction cups used when they installed the windshield at the factory. Just like the marks left from my GPS mount, no big deal.


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

ahhh that makes sense! originally, i figured it was something like that, but when it didn't go away after washing both sides i was concerned lol. thanks for the info Chuz


----------



## smoldrem (Jun 3, 2012)

I was getting a oily film on the inside of my windshield. I work at a GM dealership so they took a look. They told me it was the glue in the vents not being cured all the way. Few weeks later we were getting more people saying the very same with their cruze. They took another look into it and they ended up replacing the heater core. It was all under warranty. Look into it.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

smoldrem said:


> I was getting a oily film on the inside of my windshield. I work at a GM dealership so they took a look. They told me it was the glue in the vents not being cured all the way. Few weeks later we were getting more people saying the very same with their cruze. They took another look into it and they ended up replacing the heater core. It was all under warranty. Look into it.


Did that completely solve the problem?


----------



## aisle8cpl (Mar 27, 2013)

I am having windshield hazing as well as liquid leaking into passenger compartment. Will you please contact me privately? [email protected] thanks -


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

aisle8cpl said:


> I am having windshield hazing as well as liquid leaking into passenger compartment. Will you please contact me privately? [email protected] thanks -


So, what model year Cruze do you have? How many miles on the odometer? What dealerships have you taken this vehicle to? Have you contacted GM using the phone number in the back of the OM and opened a issue with them? Try reading this post:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/12406-fix-my-cruze.html


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i know this is an old thread but i wanted to add that i had my heater core replaced in my 2012 lt1 with 14k miles. haze on the windshield and my coolent was a couple inches low. hopefully this replacement will fix the problem..


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi jdubb11,

Please feel free to reach out to us if your concern is not resolved. We will be glad to look further into your concern for you. 

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## ggitsme (Mar 14, 2014)

11RS said:


> Dealership is replacing my carpet due to the same conditions (Windshield haze and antifreeze smell). They found coolant on the floor under the carpet, cleaned it up but I still have the smell so they are going to replace the carpet and underlay because they believe that is the reason I have the smell. Its been a complete gong show dealing with my local dealership. GM Customer care is involved but they cant get it in their heads that the antifreeze must have come somewhere and the haze isnt from me. Two visits and the dealership cant even wipe off the windshield when its there.
> 
> Here is my story on another forum
> 
> ...


I had the same problem and they said it was something due to the cleaning solution they've used for fixing the ordor problems, so they clean my carpet but all the problems came back.


----------



## OUGrad05 (Sep 11, 2013)

I have a CPO car and have an appointment for April 7 to have this issue looked at and one other. 

Needless to say this thread has me a bit concerned as I cart my family around in this car which includes my pregnant wife and two year old daughter. 
I had several instances this year where I was light headed and dizzy driving the car. All while running the heater and smelling antifreeze. I thought I just had a cold or something... 

I really hope this won't have detrimental impacts on my family. 

I also have the window hazing issue which I suspect is directly related. 

Glad for the CPO warranty and it is a 2012 eco with manual if you are curious.


----------



## EHeye (Jan 30, 2012)

My coolant smell/losing coolant issue got resolved with a water pump change. havent smelled nor lost coolant since they replaced it. Still get the hazey window though if it is not on window defrost. I think its a temperature thing, hot inside, cold outside causing condensation. Same in the summer when its hot outside and I turn on AC, the window hazes over or gets a nasty water section right where the air comes out at the windshield.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

EHeye said:


> My coolant smell/losing coolant issue got resolved with a water pump change. havent smelled nor lost coolant since they replaced it. Still get the hazey window though if it is not on window defrost. I think its a temperature thing, hot inside, cold outside causing condensation. Same in the summer when its hot outside and I turn on AC, the window hazes over or gets a nasty water section right where the air comes out at the windshield.


I had a 2011 Cruze (no longer though), and it would always haze up the front window above the defroster vents. And I could smell anti-freeze as well. No other car I've owned (and I've owned a LOT) has ever done anything like this. I even got a letter from a lawyer about a class-action lawsuit over this exact issue.

This is not normal and GM needs to come clean with a fix for this. I assume it's some sort of anti-freeze vapor, which probably isn't so swell to be breathing either.


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi jdubb11,
> 
> Please feel free to reach out to us if your concern is not resolved. We will be glad to look further into your concern for you.
> 
> ...


Hi Kristen,

I just had mine at the dealer about the hazing windshield and told them that the coolant was a quart low. They put die in the system, checked it a few days later and said there was no leaks. What should I do next?


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...the "new" *'Mothership-GM' *needs to get _better_ *dealerships*, stocked with _trained_ *Goodwrenchers*.
> 
> ...simply telling customers to _"go back to your dealership"_ does NOT solve the problem of inadequately trained technicians working on highly technical vehicles producing lousy (and infuriating) results.


Tell me about it. I've just about lost my job at the dealership I work in a few times being caught recommending a different dealerships service department since ours is full of imbeciles and thieves. Not to mention I won't let them touch my cruze and I work here... doesn't make a good impression.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ctrider said:


> Hi Kristen,
> 
> I just had mine at the dealer about the hazing windshield and told them that the coolant was a quart low. They put die in the system, checked it a few days later and said there was no leaks. What should I do next?


Hey there,

Unfortunately, we are not technically trained to answer that question, but there can be more options for you at the dealership. They can possibly look into another culprit to the coolant concern you have. Please send us a PM with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and a preferred dealership. Thanks!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Ned (Sep 18, 2014)

There is a current recall out to replace the water pump on the Chevy Cruze; 2012 but not sure if all years? It leaks out of the weep hole, which normally faces downward. However, if any coolant reaches any hot surfaces, the fumes could find their way back into the passenger compartment and residue could fog the windshield. I didn't notice smell or fogging but had a little steam coming from under the hood (so coolant _was_ reaching a hot surface..) so took my 2012 Eco in and they are replacing the pump today.


----------



## Loveandfate (Oct 21, 2016)

I recently purchased a 2014 Chevy Cruze. I had no idea this vehicle had a windshield hazing issue of course until after papers were signed and I drove it longer than 20 mins. Has there been a solution to this issue? My Ford dealer I purchased this from is trying to resolve the issue so they say I am just trying to help things move along faster. I see this issue was 1st reported as early as 2011. The fact that 3 years later the issue is still existent is a crying shame for Chevy. It is no wonder why many people are buying imports now. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pontiacgt (Jan 12, 2011)

the biggest issue could just be a leaking water pump. If so its more than like still covered on a 2014 for warranty repair.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

pontiacgt said:


> the biggest issue could just be a leaking water pump. If so its more than like still covered on a 2014 for warranty repair.


I can't see a water pump causing the windshield to fog up. 

What's your weather like? Once common issue is that the defrost flappers don't close all the way. In hot humid weather, that can cause fogging on the outside due to outside air hitting the chilled windshield.

In "full winter" there's an issue where flappers set for "fresh air" are actually in "recirculate" causing moisture buildup in the car. Moisture builds up on the inside of the cold windshield.

The last is a coolant leak inside the car itself. That usually involves some nasty smells as well.

So where does this haze build up? Inside or outside? Does the windshield wipers clear it at all? Even for a second?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Loveandfate said:


> I recently purchased a 2014 Chevy Cruze. I had no idea this vehicle had a windshield hazing issue of course until after papers were signed and I drove it longer than 20 mins. Has there been a solution to this issue? My Ford dealer I purchased this from is trying to resolve the issue so they say I am just trying to help things move along faster. I see this issue was 1st reported as early as 2011. The fact that 3 years later the issue is still existent is a crying shame for Chevy. It is no wonder why many people are buying imports now. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


The vast amount of hazing concerns are a result of all the interior plastics 'outgassing'.
My 2012 required inside glass (not just the windshield) cleaning for over two years before it started slowing down to every two months or so.
Several things can cause a hazing complaint......Outgassing from plastic (worse if left in direct sunlight, closed car)
Inside fogging, that clears with A/C compressor energized......A sign of high, inside the cabin humidity.....normal for the most part.
Inside fogging that adheres to the glass....can be water leakage that is accumulating in the carpeting or dragging lots of moisture into the cabin (wet shoes).......or, a leaking heater core (steam).....often a sweet odor is accompanied with the fogging concern.

I have found the Cruze cabin is very tight....meaning it doesn't leak much air....as a result, the glass tends to fog if none of the windows is cracked open.

Late model car glass hazing is not a Cruze specific problem.....all the manufacturers use a lot of plastic......this includes seat cushions as well as the nylon carpeting beyond the hard parts like door panels and dash tops, so, don't raise any failed part alarms just yet.

This may be a 'almost new' (outgassing is time, not miles) car behaving as such.

Rob


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm with Robby on this. My '13 is a rebuilt salvage car, and I took my time to finish it. I cleaned the inside when I first got it including the glass. It sat for 6 months never being driven, as there was no coolant in it. By the time the car was done about 6 months later, I almost couldn't see to drive the car at night because of the thick film on the windshield. The film doesn't seem to build as fast now that we're using the car, but it's still happening to some degree.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

My Brother-In-Law has two of the new style Escapes. Both sit outside and both have off gassed so badly that everything inside is sticky and the glass is smeary. Some brands are worse than others. When I was car shopping back in 2012, I found a couple of websites that detailed the worst and "best" offenders of this phenomenon. Can't recall the URLs, but they were relatively easy to search for.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I've tended to blame things like that on owners that use Armor-All.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> I've tended to blame things like that on owners that use Armor-All.


Good grief.......I despise that stuff.

I suppose it could add to the problem but next time you are at a dealer look at the new cars out in the lot......most of the inventory will be hazed.

Rob


----------

